# monkey + bethany say hello!



## rinserepeat (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi there! My husband and I are western expats who live in Kuwait...where we adopted our fuzzy friend, Monkey.

We adopted Monkey when she was 3 weeks old...a kind Samaritan found under a pile of rubble in Kuwait City. After a bit of searching + waiting, Monkey's mother never turned up...so the Samaritan scooped her up and took on the mission of finding her a forever family.

When she came to us, she weighed less than half a pound...and almost immediately became very sick due to something she picked up on the street. Thankfully, we had access to a wonderful vet who prescribed saline injections + medication. I don't work while living abroad...so I spent the first week with a teeny shivering kitten on my chest for 18 hours a day.

Needless to say, during that time I fell head over heels for this tiny, helpless furball. 

Now Monkey is 6 months old, very healthy and CRAZY energetic! Because we had such a rocky start, we try to let her know she is SO loved...even if she started her life as an orphaned kitty on the Street of Hard Knocks!

And so in short, I suppose I am ready to say...Hello. My name is Bethany, and I am a Crazy Cat Lady. 

Photos of our little Monkey are attached!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

Monkey is ADORABLE!!!!!!!


----------



## Mylita (Jan 23, 2013)

Hello! She is quite a cutie! Very irresistable and so lovable!

Mylita


----------



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

She's beautiful! You're awesome for taking her in and taking care of her needs, including medical. 

Everyone here is very nice and helpful so you'll learn a lot amongst fellow kitty lovers. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Hi Bethany and little Monkey! How long have you been in Kuwait?? You mentioned in a previous post that you are moving - are you coming back to the US?


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi Bethany! Your story reminds me of the Jeddah story. It was an American man who found a street kitten in Jeddah, Saudi Arabia and managed to rescue her, get her vet care, and bring her home to Virginia. She even has her own Facebook page. Hey, how about a Monkey Facebook page....? 

She's absolutely adorable.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Monkey is super cute! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## MyBabiesDaddy (Jan 1, 2013)

So adorable! Congrats on the little squirts!


----------



## atm53 (Feb 2, 2013)

She is precious!


----------



## rinserepeat (Feb 4, 2013)

Thank you SO much for the warm welcome, everyone!  We've already gotten a few of our questions answered in the forum...such a helpful bunch!

October, I hadn't heard this story! Now I'm going to have to look it up, and probably cry my eyes out due to it's sweetness. Perhaps Monkey will need her own Facebook page! She's quite the little diva, so I can imagine she'd enjoy that. 

Marcia, we've been in Kuwait for about 8 months now. By month two I was losing my mind with homesickness and boredom...and then tada! Monkey came along.  She helps so much. We're leaving Kuwait within the next few months...likely by summer....the entire trip home is a 32 hour ordeal, so we feel a little nervous about that! Thankfully, she'll be allowed in the cabin with us...and ever the diva...she'll have her own seat!


----------



## sweebab (Feb 4, 2013)

I try not to let stories of strays tug at my heart strings, because there are too many in this world and I would be crying all the time if I let them all get to me, but your story really warmed my heart!

I've also nursed an ailing animal back to health with the help of my body heat (though it was a hedgehog, not a cat) and the closeness makes it so much more rewarding when they begin to respond. 

I was in the process of moving and left my hedgehog family (a mom and three little ones) with my family. The babies were still small and got a lot of play time, but the mom was left in her cage in a cold room in the middle of winter. When I came back for them she was curled up and unresponsive. I knew she was too cold and immediately picked her up and took her to bed with me, snuggling her soft belly against my chest.

I nearly started crying with happiness when she came around and snuffled my face with that adorable wobbly nose of hers, then gobbled a mealworm I offered her. 

Pet's don't ask for much, but they sure give a ton of love back!


----------



## Cat'sHouse (Apr 5, 2012)

welcome.....Monkey reminds me of Eliza who was found next to her dead mother in our alley by some neighborhood kids who brought her to my wife. She was about like Monkey's condition,maybe not even 4 wks old....the wife nursed her much like you did...Eliza is old now, hard of hearing, losing her sight some, but has seen to it that the other cats in the house stay in line....she will be 21 yrs old soon. She has a bed on a radiator, an eating area on the desk next to it, and still roams around to 'check' things out or go to the bed to visit my wife who also has some medical problems.

You now have an inseparable friend....good luck


----------



## Linckia (Feb 4, 2013)

So cute! Welcome to the forum!


----------

